# Boletins Climatológicos



## rossby (20 Fev 2013 às 00:19)

Para aqueles interessados no acompanhamento do Clima nos Açores, informo que poderão encontrar os boletins climatológicos dos Açores produzidos pela Delegação Regional do IM/IPMA nos Açores desde 2010 em:

https://sites.google.com/site/drameteo/boletins-climatologicos

Para ter acesso aos boletins apenas devem possuir uma conta gmail.


----------

